# So, what color is my Sorrel?



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

So many colors in your horses, beautiful. My 4yr old QH mare has alot of roan in her flanks, and across her sides, between her front legs, back legs, and underneath the base of her neck. She also has a black spot on the back of her right front knee. And, several colors in her mane and tail.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

Here's a couple more views. Would she "qualify" as one of the other colors besides sorrel?


----------



## PoofyPony (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks like a Rabicano Sorrel. With an oil spot on the leg :-D. The markings on the tail is what they call a '**** tail', its a typical marking along with the flecking along the flanks of Rabicano coloring.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

looks rabicano to me too.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Definitely rabicano with the **** tail. That's what's causing the white flecking on her sides.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

How stong are the rabicano genetics? The stallion I am using next year is a sorrel rabicano


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It's dominant, so you'd have a 50/50 chance of getting a rabicano foal.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

What happens if bred to a paint? I am eyeballing the neighbors paint stud horse! I told him my mare just "accidently" get out one day! lol


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It would depend on the stud. There are several pattern genes that Paints carry. Do you know if he's an overo or tobiano?

Your mare would have a 50% chance of passing on the rabicano gene though.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't know about you guys but I see some minimal sabino in there as well as the rabicano. Those leg markings are very sabino-ish.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I could see that, but I am ridiculously awful with identifying sabino unless it's like "BAM. THIS IS OBVIOUSLY SABINO." :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I agree with Blue Eyed Pony. The markings between her chest and on her back legs indicated Sabino.
She's very closely marked to several of mine in terms of the roaning an jagged sabino markings.

Rina: 

















Maiden:

















Roxy:

















Zina:
(These pictures don't show very well, but she is completely roan all over)

















I'd say you got a Sabino/Rabicano on your hands!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Here's my guy with birdcatcher spots, for reference if you ever come across it:

Judas:


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks ya'll!!!


----------

